# Do you want to play cricket?



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Cairo Cricket League

Cairo Cricket Season - Winter 2011 / Spring 2012

Players from the British Community Association (BCA), British Gas Egypt (BG), and the British University in Egypt (BUE), have amalgamated to form the ‘British Lions Cricket XI’ and will likely commence play in the Cairo Cricket League from late November 2011. 

The league itself has around 8 teams and plays weekly through the winter and spring months, usually at Mina House Oberoi Hotel at the Pyramids in Giza. This is a wonderful setting with the modest sized pitch having the pyramids visible immediately behind. The games are limited overs, and usually run from 10.00am in the morning until about 2.00pm in the afternoon, when those so wishing can retire to the BCA Maadi for lunch and drinks. 

All BCA members and guests who would like to join, should email James Moore at [email protected]


----------

